# Beck & Clapton Pix from Montreal



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Hi All 
Was in Montreal last night for the JB EC concert. (interesting seeing the same concert in two cities on back to back nights)
You were not allowed to have a "real" camera in the venue, But I brought my little point and shoot (so please excuse the out of focusness and grain) and got these shots.
Enjoy
Pete


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

For those gear hounds at the show, here is what Beck was playing through. 










Beck was playing through one Fender Pro Jr........That's it........the other Pro Jr. was backup as was the Marshall in case something went down. There were no mics on the 4x12's and the Marshall was on standby !!!!!
So that enormous tone was coming out of one 10" speaker and one $350 10 watt amp. FANTASTIC !!!
The curved metal box that looked like Gort's head (from Day the Earth Stood Still) in front of the amp is call a SE Reflexion Filter. It isolate's the ribbon mic that was infront of the Pro Jr.
From small amps mama, big things one day come.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

only the 1 backup singer in Montreal?

was it the same setlist?


----------



## Gilles (Jan 9, 2008)

I was at the show, they were 2 back vocalists.


----------



## Gilles (Jan 9, 2008)

faracaster said:


> For those gear hounds at the show, here is what Beck was playing through.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was at the show but I was very far. I'm also not an expert with gear and such, but you mean he played through the Pro Jr !!! 

While he played slide on his Tele was he still using the Pro Jr. ?


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Great pics.Doesnt get better than this.My heroes are getting older(so am I) but i bet they can still play up a storm.Cant get over that amp set-up.Watch out for an increase in price on Pro JR,s starting monday.LOL


----------



## Todd68 (Mar 7, 2008)

These pictures are fantastic Pete. Check out all the flowers around Narada's drums. The man may leave Mahavishnu, but the MaHa sure didn't leave the man! Great to hear that you enjoyed the show.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Couldn't get any closer, eh?









Thanks for the awesome shots.


----------



## shortstrings (Oct 20, 2008)

Could it be that the Marshalls were for stage volume? I have a 66 vibrolux with 2 x 10" I prefer 10"s over 12" I think they have better presence. Great shots thanks for posting.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

No, that is not me in front of the Pro Jr. again. hgfs


----------

